# Was wondering



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey has anyone heard of a Seco plow? I just bought a 1991 F-250 with one on it. I am just wondering if it is going to be a pain in the rear to find parts for it?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i did a seach cant even find a website


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Was wondering?*

Yeah the guy I bought it from said the company is out of business. So I am just wondering if it is going to be hard to find parts that are at least similar? Thanks for any help. Guess the company was located in Pontiac Michigan when in business.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i did a search could not find any parts not a good thing at 200 am so i would get something with ready availble parts


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Post some pictures of the plow and the pump assembly. It may have parts from a major manufacturer on it....


----------

